# Moving to Tecate, BC



## TPalacios

In July I am going to be moving to Tecate BC. Are there any Expats living there? I would just like to find out if there are areas that are better than others and how safe it is there. I've done alot of googling and I like that it's a small town. I just read so much about violent crime and killings along the border and it worries me a little. Anyone have any information about Tecate? Thanks. 

T. Palacios


----------



## TundraGreen

TPalacios said:


> In July I am going to be moving to Tecate BC. Are there any Expats living there? I would just like to find out if there are areas that are better than others and how safe it is there. I've done alot of googling and I like that it's a small town. I just read so much about violent crime and killings along the border and it worries me a little. Anyone have any information about Tecate? Thanks.
> 
> T. Palacios


I go through Tijuana all the time, and went through Mexicali last month. Both seem pretty tame to a passerby like me. However, passing through is not the same as living there. And Tecate looks much smaller than either TJ or Mexicali. Maybe one of the readers that live in northern Baja will chime in.


----------



## TPalacios

Thank you. I will just keep checking and see if anyone from Tecate replies.


----------



## maryellen1952

You didn't mention your age but I assume you do like small towns. You might find yourself driving frequently to Tijuana to find things you can't get there. It is definitely more sedate than Tijuana so hope you like the quietness. I have lived in TJ for 6 months in a regular Mexican neighborhood in an American apartment community and can say I feel just as safe in TJ as San Diego or any other American city.
If you want to see real weirdos, take a trip on the San Diego trolley! I feel that is much more threatening than any public transportation in Mexico.


----------



## TPalacios

*To Maryellen1952*

I am 43 and we have a 15 year old son. My husband is Mexican and is originally from Oaxaca Mexico. He is kind of scared of Tijuana because he worked there for a short time about 12 years ago and he says it's bad there. I guess it is like any other city; it has good areas and bad areas. We lived in Las Vegas Nevada for about 11 years and we lived in the bad area just because it was cheaper. We became tired of the big cities and all the traffic and crime and would like a slower pace in life. I think it would be ok to make a trip to TJ to do shopping and stuff. Thanks for replying to my question. I sometimes think the media makes things sound worse than they are. Do you know which areas we should stay away from in TJ?


----------



## bigfootbill

Ck out puerto Penasco
B


----------

